# two foley catheters same day



## charonate (May 8, 2008)

Patient had a foley early that day by  Dr. A, patient came back that afternoon because cath came out so Dr. B reinsert a foley cath. physicians are in the same group). Can I bill for both foley cath's.

Thank you,


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (May 12, 2008)

yes you can bill for both


charonate said:


> Patient had a foley early that day by  Dr. A, patient came back that afternoon because cath came out so Dr. B reinsert a foley cath. physicians are in the same group). Can I bill for both foley cath's.
> 
> Thank you,


----------

